# Nice AST Texture rig for sale



## Texture sprayer (Dec 25, 2010)

I have a nice AST Texture rig for sale. It is a skid mount that is inside an insullated tandem axle trailer in excellent condition. It was purchased from AST and was used in cold weather in Idaho. It is ready to go. This rig was well taken care of. I have several pictures. Thanks, Forrest LeBaron. 

[email protected]


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------

